# how to match wood trim



## buzzzkill (Jul 15, 2015)

Closing in a doorway to add wallspace in a family room. Family room walls have chair rail and other wainscoting that I'll need to add on the new wall for continuity.

Does anyone know of an online resource for matching or turning replicated trim to match existing? Otherwise, I'll have to remove it all and replace.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The profile is pretty common. If you can't find some you might try making it. Look for a Classical Ogee bit. Where the top on yours has a bull nose you may have to use a radius bit to completely round it over.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Agree with Steve.Pretty common stuff and easy to make if you can't find it locally.Your location in your profile would help.That way maybe someone in your area could direct you to a millwork shop.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

You may already know this, but it's important to understand that a lot of moldings like that are built out of several smaller moldings - or, even if it is a solid molding, that you may be able to replicate it by using other smaller moldings.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

The horizontal is two parts. 3/4"x2 with a bead route and a bull nose on top


----------

